# Origin of your username



## Subarashii (Mar 18, 2021)

What does your username mean or what is its origin?
I went by Subaru online back in the day but it was taken on here so I went with the next best thing: "wonderful" in Japanese

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 18, 2021)

I originally had "Wrecked Baloney" because I wanted to have a different name than what i had in another forum. I was playing hide and seek with someone else. I never found her here... 

I changed my name to "Big Brain Biden!" because I promised I'd change my name if Biden won the election without Ohio. 

The exclamation point is there because I left it there when asking for a new name...


I do think I'll change my name again soon. I want another name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 18, 2021)

it's a memory debugging tool 

i managed to segfault valgrind once which i consider the height of my computing career

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 18, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> it's a memory debugging tool
> 
> i managed to segfault valgrind once which i consider the height of my computing career

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 18, 2021)

wp said:
			
		

> The name Valgrind is a reference to the main entrance of Valhalla from Norse Mythology. During development (before release) the project was named Heimdall; however, the name would have conflicted with a security package.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David (Mar 18, 2021)

I honestly have no idea.


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 18, 2021)

I wanted to sound cool but was required to also put some numbers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 19, 2021)

Naruto character that I like. It woulda been Kakashi a or Hatake Kakashi, but those were taken

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ashi (Mar 19, 2021)

Check my VM's and youll see


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Mar 19, 2021)

Kisame and Itachi Paradise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 19, 2021)

-First name Redboy is from the novel journey to the West.

Redboy is a character know for his ability to create the fire of Samadhi and The goddess of compassion's apprentice.

It is also the character on which Kashin Koji's whole fire arsenal is based.

-Second Mikasa, well I chooses this one, after watching her and Annie's interaction in Aot. It was pretty great, so I decided to give it a try.


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2021)

a subgenre of edm that i adopted back when trance music was my no. 1 go to thing to jam out to

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xel (Mar 19, 2021)

Used to be this but everyone kept shortening it so I did too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 19, 2021)

20 years ago I put my real name into a transformer name generator and this popped out.   Haven't bothered using anything else since (on other forums and this).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> it's a memory debugging tool
> 
> i managed to segfault valgrind once which i consider the height of my computing career


Knew i read that . Tinkering with linux kernel alright .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 19, 2021)

Had two names Kingslayer  , i was huge fan of Jaime Lannister  (book version). 


Dark Shadow is just random i came up with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 19, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Knew i read that . Tinkering with linux kernel alright .


i think i was trying to build a compiler component (symbol table?) and was super bad at pointer arithmetic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> i think i was trying to build a compiler component (symbol table?) and was super bad at pointer arithmetic


I had workshop on Valgrind last week. I was like i read this somewhere online. It was your name .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 19, 2021)

Ashi said:


> Check my VM's and youll see


pretty sure you have VMs saying change back to tensa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 19, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I had workshop on Valgrind last week. I was like i read this somewhere online. It was your name .


that's really cool. what did you do in the workshop? 

admittedly i've only every used memcheck lol


----------



## Gin (Mar 19, 2021)

oh, my name means silver in weeb (everyone knows this) and i like the color

it's also a bunch of characters

it was also stolen from me for several years and took a long drawn out custody battle and some global law changing for it to be finally returned to me

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 19, 2021)

Gin said:


> oh, my name means silver in weeb (everyone knows this) and i like the color
> 
> it's also a bunch of characters
> 
> it was also stolen from me for several years and took a long drawn out custody battle and some global law changing for it to be finally returned to me


you love ichimaru and gintama


----------



## Gin (Mar 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> you love ichimaru and gintama


you have no proof i was a massive bleach fan and spent my first year on the forum exclusively posting about bleach

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 19, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Had two names Kingslayer  , i was huge fan of Jaime Lannister  (book version).
> 
> 
> Dark Shadow is just random i came up with.



Sound cool.


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> that's really cool. what did you do in the workshop?
> 
> admittedly i've only every used memcheck lol



Yep mostly linux memory issues. 

Using uninitiated variables
Out of bound memory access
Kernel bugs
Double free


Yes best tool for memory check if there is memory leaks. Pretty useful for us when we develop drivers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 19, 2021)

I used uaf() to check  for invalid read of size.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 19, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Yep mostly linux memory issues.
> 
> Using uninitiated variables
> Out of bound memory access
> ...


ah nice, yeah memory related vulns are pretty fun to find (and easy to make, lel)

that's super cool, didn't know you were a driver dev! you dev for linux?


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 19, 2021)

Cachegrind is also another i recommend if you want to simulate how your program interact with machine,'s cache hierarchy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> ah nice, yeah memory related vulns are pretty fun to find (and easy to make, lel)
> 
> that's super cool, didn't know you were a driver dev! you dev for linux?


I work in cloud but ya i started my career as C++ intern writing audio drivers in custom AOSP . It was fun days but i am learning cloud now .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 19, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Cachegrind is also another i recommend if you want to simulate how your program interact with machine,'s cache hierarchy.


i've never had to do that since i haven't needed to optimise code for cpu wall performance quite that seriously, but i'll check it out for finding/verifying security vulnerabilities , thanks for the rec!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 19, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I work in cloud but ya i started my career as C++ intern writing audio drivers in custom AOSP . It was fun days but i am learning cloud now .


work on the hypervisor


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> work on the hypervisor


Ya right now learning AWS CLI interacting Amazon serverless app.

Ya the first thing i did was learn Virtual machines it was fun .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2021)

Ashi said:


> Check my VM's and youll see





Kisaitaparadise said:


> Kisame and Itachi Paradise


You like crack pairings?


Dark Shadow said:


> Had two names Kingslayer  , i was huge fan of Jaime Lannister  (book version).
> 
> 
> Dark Shadow is just random i came up with.


Couldda been a big Johnny Depp fan 


Gin said:


> oh, my name means silver in weeb (everyone knows this) and i like the color
> 
> it's also a bunch of characters
> 
> it was also stolen from me for several years and took a long drawn out custody battle and some global law changing for it to be finally returned to me


I just thought you liked the alcoholic beverage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 19, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> You like crack pairings?


how is itakisa a crack pairing? itachi tops


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Mar 19, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> You like crack pairings?


Hell yh I seem like I’m on crack anyways. Not a fan of popular pairing overplayed. If it’s hot I’ll give it a kudos tho. Plus UwU it brings more excitement when u come across rare things imo. Like the rare gta online serial killer revolver.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 19, 2021)

I came upon the term "Harmonie" when reading books on the history of wind instruments. It's an old European term (from like the 18th century or before) that refers to a small ensemble of wind instruments (I've also seen it historically used to reference to the wind section of the orchestra). My initial username on here was Bassoonist, because I play the bassoon, but I also became an oboist several years ago and own a ton of woodwind/brass instruments, so it made sense to jump to something more general. It's the perfect username for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2021)

Kisaitaparadise said:


> Hell yh I seem like I’m on crack anyways. Not a fan of popular pairing overplayed. If it’s hot I’ll give it a kudos tho. Plus UwU it brings more excitement when u come across rare things imo. Like the rare gta online serial killer revolver.


I'm a big ItaSasu fan   I guess it could be borderline crack?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Mar 19, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> I'm a big ItaSasu fan   I guess it could be borderline crack?


Yeah to each their own . I mean  they do be hot tbh. Read a couple fanfics. But yh it’s crack and that’s what we smoke on this team.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 19, 2021)

Buncha nerds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2021)

I was playing starcraft when i wanted to make a general alt name i'd use for anime.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 19, 2021)

self explanatory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 19, 2021)

My name is Tom so yeah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2021)

Kisaitaparadise said:


> Yeah to each their own . I mean  they do be hot tbh. Read a couple fanfics. But yh it’s crack and that’s what we smoke on this team.


Back when I used to frequent the fandom section, I had loads of ItaSasu fanfics and art.  There was one artist who was like REALLY good


Jim said:


> I was playing starcraft when i wanted to make a general alt name i'd use for anime.


He's a crip who lives in Utah.  It is self explanatory.
Also, don't lie  your real name is Jim!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> My name is Tom so yeah

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 19, 2021)

Of course I unfriended him the day I started myspace!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> He's a crip who lives in Utah. It is self explanatory.
> Also, don't lie  your real name is Jim!


I never heard of a crip


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 19, 2021)

Jim said:


> I never heard of a crip


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh, lol that's a very funny username then


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2021)

@Santí Would you be able to move this to the alley? It's an awesome thread but I guess it's more member centric.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> @Santí Would you be able to move this to the alley? It's an awesome thread but I guess it's more member centric.


RIP thread

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2021)

to the prune it goes!


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm a swarm that's also quite warmy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2021)

@Rinoa Can we move this to the Alley? 

I'm fine with it being left here but I wonder if makes more sense to put it there.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2021)

@Rinoa no problem. I’m happy with it here.


----------



## Sloan (Mar 20, 2021)

I used to live the fast life, I’ve since Sloan down.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Island (Mar 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> @Santí Would you be able to move this to the alley?





Raiden said:


> @Rinoa no problem. I’m happy with it here.


Green mods have the ability to yeet threads out of our sections, even if we don't have mod powers in the destination section.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2021)

Island said:


> Green mods have the ability to yeet threads out of our sections, even if we don't have mod powers in the destination section.



I know but my computer keeps freezing everytime I try to move it. It happend on two separate computers too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sloan (Mar 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I know but my computer keeps freezing everytime I try to move it. It happend on two separate computers too.


Heat them up?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stringer (Mar 21, 2021)

ages ago my username was Unshaken Faith, but eventually I got tired of that and switched to the current one

which is the name of my favorite character from _*The Wire*_, 11/10 show, I'd definitely recommend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 21, 2021)

Stringer said:


> ages ago my username was Unshaken Faith, but eventually I got tired of that and switched to the current one
> 
> which is the name of my favorite character from _*The Wire*_, 11/10 show, I'd definitely recommend


Agreed it's a great show, one of the GOAT TV series. 

As my favorite character says, "all in the game yo, all in the game".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> one of the GOAT TV series

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 21, 2021)

not impressed. we have @DemonDragonJ at home

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stringer (Mar 21, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Agreed it's a great show, one of the GOAT TV series.
> 
> As my favorite character says, "all in the game yo, all in the game".


_''Yo Omar's coming! Omar's comin', get out of here!''_

so many well-developped characters and iconic lines that comes with it

I'd say my top 5 are

Stringer
Omar
Bubbles
Boddie
McNulty/Lester

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 21, 2021)

Stringer said:


> _''Yo Omar's coming! Omar's comin', get out of here!''_
> 
> so many well-developped characters and iconic lines that comes with it
> 
> ...


My top 5 favorites would be Omar, Stringer, Boddie, Avon, and Slim Charles.

But there are just so many other great characters. Such a fantastic show, it's a shame it doesn't get viewed more. None of my friends or family are even aware of the show, and when they try to watch it they give up on it right away.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 21, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> My top 5 favorites would be Omar, Stringer, Boddie, Avon, and Slim Charles.
> 
> But there are just so many other great characters. Such a fantastic show, it's a shame it doesn't get viewed more. None of my friends or family are even aware of the show, and when they try to watch it they give up on it right away.


Yeah most peeps I've seen give up by saying it looks "old" _(probably has to do with there not being many HD streams of it available for free online)_ and they sometime change their mind if you provide them good links

and then there's plebs that only want to watch shows that are very popular and "in" right now

but they're missing out because it's a show that touches on timeless topics that are very relevant in today's society

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2021)

Origin of my user name here came off an attempted play on an indi band I saw performed at an amine convention at the time.  Don't know if the band is still together and have forgotten the name they went by but I do recalled the used an oversized puppet as the lead singer.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Origin of my user name here came off an attempted play on *an indi band* I saw performed *at an amine convention* at the time.  Don't know if the band is still together and have forgotten the name they went by but I do recalled the *used an oversized puppet as the lead singer*.


Wow, I'm so sorry you witnessed that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 22, 2021)

FFVIII game, it was the first game i played with the help of my brother who kept giving me some instructions on how to play it.
I loved the intros and ofc Squall and Rinoa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> FFVIII game, it was the first game i played with the help of my brother who kept giving me some instructions on how to play it.
> I loved the intros and ofc Squall and Rinoa.


Well if we didn't know the origin of your username, that would be sad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> FFVIII game, it was the first game i played with the help of my brother.
> I loved the intros and ofc Squall and Rinoa.


wait, help? how?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Wow, I'm so sorry you witnessed that.


It left an impression with me that I went with the user name I have now or I would have just gone with my Nolongersane user from another forum.  That one is a play on a profession I formerly was in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> It left an impression with me that I went with the user name I have now or I would have just gone with my Nolongersane user from another forum.  That one is a play on a profession I formerly was in.


Were you psychologist or were you committed in an asylum?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 22, 2021)

Jim said:


> wait, help? how?


I didn’t know how to play it so he gave me tips and instructions about until i got familiar with.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Were you psychologist or were you committed in an asylum?


Bit of both.  Was working on becoming a psychologist but hit wits end on the final year of my studies.  Was pretty much a wretched mesh so I walked away and haven't return.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 22, 2021)

FFVIII was pretty weak imo. Squall and Rinoa didn't seem to have much chemistry. And the bit where everyone is all like "oh yeah, we all went to the same orphanage together. I totally forgot because of summoning magic convenience" 

Laguna is awesome though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 22, 2021)

Got recommended a Gawr Gura youtube livestream one day of her playing Red Dead Redemption 2, fell in love with her personality, fell further into the rabbithole to find more vtubers. 

Actually convinced me to change my username here, which I haven't in YEARS.

I have no regrets.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ??? (Mar 25, 2021)

It's a mystery.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Mar 26, 2021)

Anyone remember MFG forum? MyFavoriteGame.com? Was a DragonballZ forum that got shut down due to drama between some users and the mods or some thing. Can't recall. I was MajinPower though


----------



## dergeist (Mar 26, 2021)

Acnologia was taken, so I settled for the dergeist. Is sounded cooler than the ghost and embodies more meaning. Madara was referred to as the ghost of the Uchiha  so it was a win win for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lacey (Mar 26, 2021)

Was getting tired of the Selena name. Lacie was already taken, but it's a longtime alias of mine, so I just looked for a spelling I could use lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 5, 2021)

Naruto is my favorite character so I guess using his catchphrase is a tribute to him. The idea to combine “dattebayo” and “chan” came to me pretty randomly as I recall.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 5, 2021)

A Song of Ice and Fire / Game of Thrones.

Tribute to Aegon I, Aegon V, Aegon III...and Aegon VI.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> A Song of Ice and Fire / Game of Thrones.


I can't see your name with out thinking of this:

So I'm going to call you "Aeg"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 5, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> I can't see your name with out thinking of this:
> 
> So I'm going to call you "Aeg"



Go for it!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Esdese (Apr 5, 2021)

Gin said:


> oh, my name means silver in weeb (everyone knows this) and i like the color
> 
> it's also a bunch of characters
> 
> it was also stolen from me for several years and took a long drawn out custody battle and some global law changing for it to be finally returned to me


as long we all agree your name is pronounced jin


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 9, 2021)

A great Dutch footballer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Apr 11, 2021)

It's the name of the main character from my favorite manga Battle Angel Alita who I also happen to always have in my set.

Tho I have recently thought about changing it since people do mistake me for being female as a result of the name.


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2021)

Alita said:


> It's the name of the main character from my favorite manga Battle Angel Alita who I also happen to always have in my set.
> 
> Tho I have recently thought about changing it since people do mistake me for being female as a result of the name.


Wow they didn’t have the mindset all people are men until proven otherwise ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 11, 2021)

pfft said:


> Wow they didn’t have the mindset all people are men until proven otherwise ...



Especially on an anime forum


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Especially on an anime forum


Exactly ! This is nf gd it not Twitter/insta etc


----------



## El Hit (Apr 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke (Apr 12, 2021)

I used to smoke a lot of weed. Then I would get on my snes and play MK3 with my favorite character, Smoke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2021)

NOT Cypher from Valorant.

Had this UN years ago on another forum before that game was even a thing.

Somebody just came up with it back then.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 12, 2021)

Cypher from Castlevania?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2021)

from India mythology
brother of main antagonist in Ramayana (Ravena)

Ravena/Dasamuka (ten faces) have 2 brothers

one loyal to him, to the duty to the country (Kumbakarna)

one loyal to virtue, to gods, which mean he betray his own brothers and country (Vibhisana/Wibisana)

i like both Kumbakarna and Wibisana, but idk, i just like Wibisana better. i can agree with bothside tho, maybe because i am bipolar

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 16, 2021)

Cypher said:


> NOT Cypher from Valorant.
> 
> Had this UN years ago on another forum before that game was even a thing.
> 
> Somebody just came up with it back then.


Cypher from the Matrix?


----------



## Flower (Apr 16, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Cypher from Castlevania?





Subarashii said:


> Cypher from the Matrix?


I have no idea lmao. The guy who gave me the UN left forums, too, so I can‘t ask him.


----------



## pfft (Apr 16, 2021)

What about when you name change to 

El Hot


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 16, 2021)

Took the first and last name from my two favourite characters from anime/manga. Light Yagami from Death Note and Lelouch Lamperouge from Code Geass. Added the D part since I was registering for a site dedicated to One Piece.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 16, 2021)

That's a legit pretty name

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 16, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> That's a legit pretty name


Thank you. Yours is lovely as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## El Hit (Apr 16, 2021)

pfft said:


> What about when you name change to
> 
> El Hot

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pfft (Apr 16, 2021)

Never thought I’d say anything was sexy on nf but you changed my mind

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 19, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> I originally had "Wrecked Baloney" because I wanted to have a different name than what i had in another forum. I was playing hide and seek with someone else. I never found her here...
> 
> I changed my name to "Big Brain Biden!" because I promised I'd change my name if Biden won the election without Ohio.
> 
> ...


And now I am JJ Baloney! JJ is a nickname. I think keeping Baloney is better than keeping Wrecked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (May 6, 2021)

Just the image I saw during my Rorschach test...


----------



## Impulse (May 6, 2021)

One my favourite characters on young justice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (May 7, 2021)

Prince Vegeta said:


>




i thought your nickname was your appreciation for goku, who could have thought it was for vegeta instead?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (May 7, 2021)

mine, is based on this

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinobu (May 17, 2021)

My name is actually Kiss Shot Acerola Orion Heart Under Blade, but try to use this as username.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2021)

Stole my username from an old _Star Wars_ title from Dark Hose back in like... 1995? 

Lead character was a Jedi by the name of Nomi Sunrider in the _old_ Old Republic. I just fell in love the name and have used it in one form or another ever since.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Natty (May 19, 2021)

It's an irl nickname

cause I'm strong as fuck

actually it's cause my name is Natalie

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Cheeky (May 24, 2021)

People kept calling me it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dabi (May 25, 2021)

mines just a MHA character

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DanzoWasRight (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Rebel (Jul 13, 2021)

Self explanatory


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 3, 2021)

I like Clannad


----------

